# [H]Huge Ork army for CHEAP - Price Reduced! [W] $$, GK, FW



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

Have: 

I am selling my HUGE Ork army at for pennies to the dollar, as right now I really just need the money and I also need the space back in my apartment. I've assembled this army over time to be Apocalypse worthy (and capable!), but it will work just as well for lesser games. At the moment I don't want to split this up, since I'm already selling them so cheap. So here is what I have: 

-7 warbosses (1 w/ attack squig)(2 on sprue) 
-28 Nobz (10 on sprue) 
-144 slugga boyz (36 on sprue) 
-14 boyz w/ heavy weapons (4 on sprue) 
-11 older model slugga boyz (1 nob) 
-13 older model shoota boyz 
-5 lootas 
-5 burna boyz 
-5 stormboyz 
-11 warbikerz (1 nob) 
-18 deffkoptaz (6 on sprue) 
-3 older model Trukkz 
-1 new model Trukk 
-2 warbuggies 
-1 wartrakk skorcha 
-1 battlewagon 
-1 looted rhino 
*-1 stompa* 
-Ork codex 
-set of templates 
-Sabol Army Transport Division 


This army is assembled to be a Speed Freak army, with the large groups of Boyz loaded up into the trukks and battlewagon, then sent careening down the opposing army's throat. In Apocalypse, this army is able to form both the Kult of Speed formation (Apocalypse book) and the Deffkopta Choppa Skwadron (Apocalypse Reloaded book), which combine to give nearly the entire army a free Strategic Redeployment asset (which the Trukks can use every turn). 

Here is a link to pics of the army: http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd394/Senor_Feel_Good/

I'm trying to get $430 shipped for it (I've estimated it costing me about $30 to ship such a large force after properly packaging it). I'm mostly looking for cash for this, but would be willing to do partial trade for GK or FW models as well. 




Want: 

-Paypal $$ 
-Raveners (NIB or NOS) 
-Forgeworld Imperial Titan Weapons (Warhound or Reaver) 
-Forgeworld Tyranid Gigantic Creatures 
-PA or Term. GK (NOS or NIB) 
-Dread or Ven. Dread (NIB or NOS) 


Now willing to ship to other countries, although buyer will pay adjusted price for increased shipping costs. Contact me via PM for a quote. I will be shipping from North Carolina, USA.


----------

